# 05 BF 750i flashing lights



## Huntha (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought it and the 2wd and 4wd flash alter. in 2 sec patterens. what do i need to do to fix the problem or is there a bypass?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't remember what that interval means but till someone does chime in Jus remove and clean ur kbec and see if that will fix ur problem. Also do a search of 4x4 not working or 4wd/2wd flashing and read up on it. It's a very common problem. Good luck and tell us ur outcome 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Check your fuse box connectors and fuses to make sure there not corroded, then use a test light on your wires to the "KEBC's" There's one on the clutch cover and one on the front diff


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When the actuator fails, the controller enters failure mode and the indicator light illuminates 2WD,4WD alternately.

1. If it alternates really fast at .5 seconds on 2wd and .5 seconds on 4wd then the problem is Selectable 2wd/4wd actuator.

2. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 1 second intervals, the problem is the Engine Brake Actuator.

3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator. Usualy, this indicates a buss or connector problem.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

itll still blink if its a problem in the fuse box that connects to that actuator to.. did it on mine when I got it :/


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We probably have more threads on here about the flashing 2wd/4wd light than any other subject. Start here.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8622


----------

